# Mackerel on the Grill



## Bolas De Fraile (May 5, 2011)

For me Mackerel is one of my favorite fish for the bbq, the skin is very thin so even if you lemon the grill they look a bit rough after cooking. we serve with the only sauce Croatians use, Olive oil, lots of chopped garlic and parsley.I will be hot smoking sea bass, mackerel, trout this weekend and some sprats if I can find them


----------



## LindaLou (May 5, 2011)

Really looks good!  I have never tried Mackerel and it looks like you really enjoy grilling/smoking meats.  My brother is the same way with meats when it comes to grilling/smoking meats.  I can grill foods but I am certainly not a pro at it but I guess I should just start to practice a little more so I can become better at it.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Selkie (May 5, 2011)

I've only tried pickled mackerel, never fresh. It certainly looks good! Is it very boney? I had a bonely roommate once. I didn't work out.


----------



## spork (May 5, 2011)

Yow, they look good!  I don't eat them often, but I do enjoy a good mak broil.  A very distinctive fish.  Lean.  Bitter.  Iron minerally.  Pairs well with aggressive sauces and condiments.  I'm looking forward to your description of smoked sea bass too, Bolas...


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 6, 2011)

Selkie said:


> I've only tried pickled mackerel, never fresh. It certainly looks good! Is it very boney? I had a bonely roommate once. I didn't work out.



Selkie mate they are a boney fish that demands use of the hands to eat them


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 6, 2011)

LindaLou said:


> Really looks good!  I have never tried Mackerel and it looks like you really enjoy grilling/smoking meats.  My brother is the same way with meats when it comes to grilling/smoking meats.  I can grill foods but I am certainly not a pro at it but I guess I should just start to practice a little more so I can become better at it.  Thanks for sharing!


Thank you, the very reason I  came to this board was although I was  competent at grilling on the BBQ I wanted to learn about hot smoking on the BBQ. The next challenge is Pastrami


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 6, 2011)

spork said:


> Yow, they look good!  I don't eat them often, but I do enjoy a good mak broil.  A very distinctive fish.  Lean.  Bitter.  Iron minerally.  Pairs well with aggressive sauces and condiments.  I'm looking forward to your description of smoked sea bass too, Bolas...


The mackerel hold a lot of evocative memories for me Spork mate. I caught my first one spinning from a boat with my Dad in the estuary at Helston Cornwall in 1958. My fav sauce to go with them is gooseberry


----------



## buckytom (May 6, 2011)

mmmmmmmmackerel is all i have to say.

man, that looks delicious. an old friend/restauranteur furned me on to grilled fresh fishes like macketel and sardines years ago before he passed.

and if ypu have good olive oil, a persillade is the perfect way to go. nice job, mr. bolas.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 7, 2011)

Thank you Tom mate, my kid brother will be here this evening with a new young strumpet in tow so they want a BBQ duck tonight, I will smoke the bass, trout and mackerel for Sunday lunch.
This is he at 57, he's been married more times than Zsa Gabor with a very clingy waitress in Miami who loved his accent


----------



## babetoo (May 10, 2011)

your brother is just gorgeous. the mackerel not so much.


----------



## Somebunny (May 11, 2011)

babetoo said:
			
		

> your brother is just gorgeous. the mackerel not so much.



Rofl Babe!  Hence the term "face like a mackerel". The mackerel is not a pretty fish!


----------



## buckytom (May 11, 2011)

psst, i heard bolas looks more like a monkfish.

translate his username if you doubt me.

btw bolas, we're not allowed to have fun today. darnit.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 11, 2011)

I got the PM too and I object to being called one of two brats! you are wurst than me.


----------



## buckytom (May 11, 2011)

lol, how dare they interrupt international relations.

if there are any children here, just know that my opinion is probably far cooler than the monk's.

he just cooks better.

you look kinda fat, so decide for yourself.
(i'm sorry, i'm sorry, i can't help it. bolas made me say it.)


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 11, 2011)

I agree Tomatillo International relations between our two great nations are paramount and yes I feel that these early morning/late night missives are vital to dispel the myth that all Americans are Twerps.
You say Foetid
I say Fetid
Foetid, Fetid, lets call the whole thing a red sphere at night is a shepherd's crook.
Ps I got some more great Mackerel yesterday, bright eyed, red gills and stiff fresh,  the best one looks rather like Joan Crawford potty training her children. I shall post a pic and I hope you all notice the resemblance.

Ps My diet and exercise regime is working well I can nearly fit into my Betty Ford Clinic outpatients T shirt, I have not been able to wear it since 1989.
PPs my wife has promised to remove the leather straps and buckles as they are a bit worse for wear.


----------



## buckytom (May 11, 2011)

i'm glad you're well. 

i thought foetid was a south american stew...


----------



## Somebunny (May 12, 2011)

What am I going to do for laughs now that you two have been grounded??? :-(


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 12, 2011)

I bought this fish cage to make cooking the mackerel simpler, it worked well last night.
Ps the nearest fish does have the Joan Crawford wild eyed look


----------

